# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Tide was slow to exit and it afforded a longer than normal window for some Potomac Pike. 12 blow ups , 3 hookups and two landed. A small Potomac Pike and one that was 30 inches long. 
















And a few pesky LGMouth too. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

